# regular tuesday trrip



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2009)

Did my regular trip across the Colondales last night. Unusually I had a guest last night who may post later. Anyhow not much to see, just a calm BTS and a uncalm(?) spider and a few frogs.
And I'm currently waiting for Aust Zoo to pick up a galah with a broken wing we rescued.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 11, 2009)

what type of 8 legged monster is that? ......scary stuff............rest of pics as usual are good


----------



## mark83 (Mar 11, 2009)

thats a mean looking spider


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 11, 2009)

I really enjoy your posts, when you have found all the snakes found there, post a big thread :lol: do you see geckos or pink tongued skinks much? and pygopods yet? nice pics. thanks.


----------



## DonnB (Mar 11, 2009)

Fuscus thanks again... Did AustZoo come get the galah?

Here is some of my pics.


----------



## DonnB (Mar 11, 2009)

Couple more...

Feel free to id the none herps for me.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 11, 2009)

How was the weather out there Fuscus? Very windy? Or is it a bit sheltered from the coast?

Edit* Don't worry just checked on BoM, I think I'll go for a cruise tonight. The cloud cover is keeping the night temps up and blocking out the full moon (hopefully, just remembered the moon now)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 11, 2009)

2nd frog is some sort of mixophyes sp. thanks.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Moreliac,

Your first frog is a Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni) - they are very common along the east coast and have a distinctive striped pattern on the back. The other one is the Great Barred Frog (Mixophyes fasciolatus) which is not so common and can be distinguished from other Mixophyes spp. by the pale upper lip and reddish/brown iris. 

Aaron


----------



## DonnB (Mar 11, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> Moreliac,
> 
> Your first frog is a Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni) - they are very common along the east coast and have a distinctive striped pattern on the back. The other one is the Great Barred Frog (Mixophyes fasciolatus) which is not so common and can be distinguished from other Mixophyes spp. by the pale upper lip and reddish/brown iris.
> 
> Aaron



Thanks Aaron.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2009)

> Fuscus thanks again


No worries.


> Did AustZoo come get the galah?


Yep - and in the uniform of karki shirt and karki shorrts



> Great Barred Frog (Mixophyes fasciolatus) which is not so common


Actually they seem to be very common at least in mountain forest areas. I still get a buzz finding them though




> do you see geckos or pink tongued skinks much?


I've seen a few pink tongues but rarely geckos, properly because of the way I spotlight. Next time I have a guest, i'll ensure I have another spotlight



> and pygopods yet?


Not yet in QLD, have photoed them in SA though - great animals, especially when they pretend to be a brown snake



> thats a mean looking spider


He had a couple of spectacular shots at us 



> what type of 8 legged monster is that?


People here are discussing a better photo of another animal I photoed here http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=13800&st=0&#entry92153


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 11, 2009)

so in common terms is it a trapdoor? funnel web ? .......and it is freaking me out ..I need to get over this phobia but dont know how to ..have tried to force myself to handle spiders ..got as far as a jumping spider and daddy longlegs but anything with a bit of hairyness or google eyed and I am off ...


----------



## DonnB (Mar 11, 2009)

Pretty sure its a funnel web RBB


----------

